# Not Sure What Happened?



## Vintage (Feb 2, 2016)

It has been about seven weeks since I had euthanized my Sold Black GSD. 
Confused, I'm not sure what happened. I have always believed in God, I even attended Sunday School.
My boy was only eight, good and healthy. He would rock it during ball play.
Barely showing his age.
It was the day before Thanksgiving and I needed to pick up a few things at the local grocery.
Rambo loved riding, it was his Truck.
We raced to the Truck and he beat me as usual, and off to the store we go. 
He was sitting up on the passenger side looking straight ahead while I was petting his back.
I put on the Brakes to slow down to a Red Light and said "Hey Rambo we are at the Store"
He looked over at me when I heard this Extremely Loud Voice in my head Shout out ""Kill Me I Am Dying""
I almost hit the freaking Gas and rear ended the vehicle in front of me.
All these questions were running in my head. What? Where? How? Rambo buddy are you Ok?
On the way home I am now petting the heck out of Rambo.
We get in the house where I was feeling so Weird about this, so Strange, that I had to tell my wife what had happened.
Yes, she thought I was a little strange and said that Rambo is fine he has a lot of years left. (She actually works for a Veterinarian).
Thanksgiving came and went, everything with Rambo was fine.
The following Thursday he didn't want his Breakfast.
On Friday he ate a handful of Food, then had a hard time sleeping that night. He sleeps in our Bedroom. He was up and down several times that night.
Saturday the exact same Scenario.
Sunday night he would lay down, make a little Yelp, then get right back up.
On Monday am he was gurgling in his breathing and had lost his balance getting up to walk once.
At this point I am crying my eyes out telling my Wife he's dying, he's dying. I'm walking in circles crying and saying to mysel Wtf, Wtf, is happening? Less than ten days after that ride in the Truck.
My Wife brought him directly to her Practice that Monday morning and did X-rays and Blood work.
Three hours later my Wife phones crying. You need to come here to say your good-byes. 
His Blood work came back positive for Cancer. X-rays showed a Tumor had looked to had burst around his spleen. 
Talk about Strange...
What happened? Where did that voice come from that day? I have no Answers..Guilt, etc.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Rambo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hemangiosarcoma is such a silent, quick killer. I am sorry for your loss. Maybe Rambo's expression pierced your soul on that truck ride. 
I lost Kacie the same way, though it was a few weeks of going off food every so often, me coaxing her to eat. Her dentition was horrible so I thought maybe it was her teeth giving her pain when she chewed. Other than that, she acted fine. We did xrays, and I spent several hours with her during that time, just massaging, petting and quietly being with her. The next day the vet wanted to do exporatory surgery due to the shadowing near her spleen. They found she was full of cancer and we made the decision to let her go right then. 

I am so sorry for your loss, there is no reason to feel guilty. There is too little time to treat after it is discovered, and seldom do dogs recover from it. Run free, Rambo


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

What a sad but interesting story. I'm sorry for your loss. I bet it is hard for you to even ride in the truck now. I hope you remember many happy memories to help you smile through the tears.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Rambo.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry about your loss. I still struggle with the loss of my baby. Sometimes that looks is all they give us, is that look when they are struggling on the inside. When Meisha passed it was crazy because the day night before she was fine, eating treats, and chasing the cats and the next morning unable to walk and not eating. She passed 4 weeks before my wedding. My biggest concern before the wedding who will take care of my princess, not the wedding. Nothing was wrong but arthritis. It was like she knew and didn't want to do it while we were gone for 2 weeks. I never wanted to let her suffer. She also had hemangiosarcoma in her spleen and heart. Not very big but there, enough I should have had up to 6 months with her. I got 24 hours.
 it was like she knew and did what was best. Crazy I know but sometimes we can't explain what goes on with them in the end, they take the reigns for us when we can't. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.i went through this in May


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I lost my black GSD last week!

Sorry for your loss.

A week later, the grief of ache is fading, being replaced by the love and warmth of my feelings for my late girl.

They will accompany me for the rest of my life.

I know the guilt over Rambo's death gnaws away at you. When you lose your dog suddenly, there are no good answers.

We all wish we could have done more. I wanted it to be like that for Cubby.

God calls a loved one home and we must heed his will, its for the best.

And for me, there are no good-byes; love is forever. Our faith and our love sustains us.

Rambo would have appreciated it. And so does my dog.

They're peace over the Rainbow Bridge and its merely a temporary parting of dear friends.

Remain blessed!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I love that photo!

The light in those sweet eyes is always upon us.

Death can take away the body but not the hope of that love we've been shown.

Nothing in the world is more moving than being comforted by that hope years later.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 2, 2016)

car2ner said:


> What a sad but interesting story. I'm sorry for your loss. I bet it is hard for you to even ride in the truck now. I hope you remember many happy memories to help you smile through the tears.


Thank you everone for the kind words.
This is the first time that I have been able to express my thoughts.
I am crying Right now, but, At least I can still type...
As far as the Truck goes, I actually love it even more now and will never sell it. The truck is 12 years old and was the Favorate toy for two Black GSD's. Both were euthanized while lying on the tailgate at my Wife's place of work.
Both passed from Cancer. Rambo 1 had the Tumor on his Heart and past at Ten.
Both were driven back home in that Truck, then buried next to the house at the base of my Flag Pole.
Rambo was a Special guy. He had issues since birth. I babied the heck out of him. He had an Alergy where he would always scratch. Scratch so bad that he would take his fur down to the Skin. 
He has been on Meds since he was a year old at over $100.00 per month.
Scratching gone,,the price of the Meds never hurt.
Since day one he has always had chicken, Pork or Beef mixed in with his dry food. 
When he took his shot to pass, I whispered in his Ear - Truck Rambo - Truck Rambo. 
I didn't want to say Goodbye...Whenever I said goodbye to him he would get upset with Seperation anxiety. He always wanted to be with me wherever I went.
If I said Truck, Truck. He loved it and was always ready to go!
Maybe I can post a couple of photos some time.
Thanks again,


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

Awe, this makes me cry for you. Your story is so touching and I really love that you said "truck, truck" to him to ease him as he went to the other side. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope that you find peace, Vintage. eace: Yes, please post some pics of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 2, 2016)

These are a couple of Photos of Rambo II. This is how he acted most of his life. I was the center of his world.. He never took his eyes off me. When my Wife would bring him into the house the first thing he would do was search the house until he found me. One time, I hid in my Closet to get him going.

I cannot post any images until I have a few more posts.
Right now I actually have a litter of GS Puppies at two weeks old. Excellent Blood Lines all German from Dam & Sire. I only started breeding this is my 3rd Litter. Two repeat customers purchased more pups from the 2nd litter.

The Dam is the Daughter of the Number # 1 rated Dog in Germany right now. He cannot breed anymore in Germany he, has filled the Registry in Germany. 

The Father to Dam of this litter is *Bomber vom Wolfsheim - Reiner Bomber I imported out of= Germany.* 

Will post photos after a couple of more posts.

Thanks you,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious boy Rambo. I believe that our pets can reacjh out to us. Take care.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


Lee


----------



## Vintage (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks like my litter comes from two dogs with incredible lines.
There may be a good probability that if I pick the right Puppy he may act similar in traits to my Rambo II as the Sire has many of the same dogs in his line as Rambo II had. Also, my Sire to this litter came from the same Breeder as Rambo II.

I did a search on this Dog below and he was well known in Germany with over 1300 offspring.
My Sire is from his line and is close at a 3rd Generation.

The dog comes up here on this forum while doing a search.

(VA6 Valk vom Michelstädter Rathaus)

My Dam to my litter is the Daughter of the Number # 1 rated Dog in Germany right now. (Bomber) Bomber is no longer allowed to breed anymore in Germany as he has filled the Registry over there.
I spoke with his owner Reiner who said he recently sold Bomber to a Breeder in the USA for over 50k. He will be returned to his master is Germany when he retires from Stud.
He is over here to breed as much as possible, and hopefully rid new generations of Shepherds of inherited medical problems. 

(Bomber vom Wolfsheim)
I imported her as Puppy out of Germany from Reiner Holtmann

So I am guessing that this means that she is 1st Gen Daughter to Bomber above.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 2, 2016)

The puppies are cute, but, it still hurts after losing Rambo.
He and I were one.
I love our other dogs, though, Rambo and I had a certain trust in each other.
We always looked out for each other.. If he wanted something no matter how tired I was I made sure that he got it. Hugs, Play, or just tapping me on the arm to notice him. I would stop whatever I was doing.
I took him outside at below zero temperatures and in the pouring Rain whenever he came over asking for it.
He always Knew when I came home from Work Bummed out.. He would jump right up on my Lap to return all the Attention I gave him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Many of us have been there with several dogs and hemangio. Dogs that used to live to 14 now dying at 8 or 9. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------

